# Good source of plants



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm looking to get a few more plants for my tanks, and thought that java moss and marimo balls sounded nice and easy...

Does anyone know of any reliable places to order these from?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

This guy
[email protected]

tell him Ray sent you from white glove aquatics 
I know he is either on his way from indianpolis to chicago right now or still at home but he will be here tomorrow for a swap and I can pick them up for you if you want, just tell me how many you want.
The plants come from floridaaquatics.com (I think thats the name) and he has been in business with them as a vendor for a very very long time. These plants are top notch, never have any hitchikers and always come in tip top shape, all individually wrapped.
I have them in all my tanks.
Cicca did something like this with me and was very happy, I dont take a cut at all, I just ask to be reimbursed before I ship.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ray, can you check that link...I'd be interested in looking at what they have? I have been a firm supporter of aquariumplants.com, but some of the plants the last few times have not been too great. I ordered over 100 plants at one time and they all came unlabelled and thrown into bags all together. It took so long to figure things out some of the plants suffered. Still go there for CO2 stuff and some of their other products they sell.

Nevermind, found it. It's actually index


----------



## Alaizabelle (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, thank you so very much! That would be so great of you if you could help me! I checked their website, and the plants all look amazing! 

Should I email a request for an order to him, or message what I would like to order to you?

Also, I was wondering how much java moss to order. I would like to put some in my 10 gal guppy tank, and a little bit in each of my 2 gal betta tanks. Does it come in little clumps or bags?

The only aquatic plants that I've had so far are some long brushy seaweed type plants that I found floating in a local lake years back. I've seen things like them in pet stores, but I'm not sure what they are called! 

I love houseplants, so I'm hoping that aquatic plants will be lots of fun too!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

it does come in clumps, the java moss is usually softball size, but if I can find a big bag of it for cheap Ill grab that, quart size bag is usually 5 bucks up here.

Ill message you so you can respond, Ill give you my email as well cause I will be with him till noon your time tomorrow. I can usually get alot more bang for the buck at the end of the day too.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Check out this site: Home Page
I have purchased from the women who owns it. I have made a bunch of purchases from her, all her plants always arrive in great shape and she always goes the extra mile to make sure you are happy!


----------

